# Degree or Diploma



## dangel (Oct 21, 2006)

Which is best for a resume?

If not diploma, can you weigh in on how far a good chef can go with a diploma only if that chef never goes into business for him/herself?


----------



## inabox (Nov 27, 2006)

All the way.....once you get into a hotel it's bast off of skill. What degree will make you make a sauce better or your meat more tender. Look once you get your foot in the door, it's all about quality of food. If people will eat at the restuarnt because your the chef then managment will give you what you want to stop you from going to the hotle down the street and taking the regulers with you.


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

InABox is completely right....I explained this to someone else on here as well...you need your diploma without the degree if you are going to stay in the kitchen for your whole career...If you ever want to branch out into a "desk" culinary job up in managment or other desk jobs then the degree will definitely come in handy...but if you just wnat to make good food then you just need to make sure you do that well and you don't need your AA or BA degree...

-Robert
chocolateguild


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

What's best for a resume? Experience.

Like the others have said, a diploma will get your foot in the door, the experience will get the job.


----------

